# Crash Landing in Va. Beach



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2008)

A WW-II Yak fighter, belonging to the "Fighter Factory" in Va. Beach, Va.
had it's landing gear collapse just before noon today. News reports just
said it was a Yak [The Fighter Factory has a Yak-3 and a Yak-9] The
pilot walked away with no injuries. This is a private owner who has quite
a few WW-II aircraft that he has restored and are on display. I've seen a 
P-51, a Hurricane, and an N3N flying around, and he has others.

More later...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2008)

Too bad, good to hear the Pilot walked away. Is this the place? The Fighter Factory? Have a Yak 3, Mig 3, and a Yak 55 listed in thier inventory.
Quite a collection of aircraft listed.

World War II Aircraft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2008)

Good to hear the pilot is okay.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 29, 2008)

How does the saying go? 

Any landing you walk away from is a good landing.

I'm also glad to hear the pilot is ok but sorry to hear about the plane. Hopefully there isn't too much damage.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the official news release:

Vintage plane's landing gear collapses after landing in Beach

By Cindy Clayton
Shawn Day
The Virginian-Pilot
© July 29, 2008 

VIRGINIA BEACH

The landing gear of a vintage Russian plane collapsed after it landed and was taxiing at Virginia Beach Airport in Pungo, authorities said.

The one person aboard the 1943 Yak-3M wasn't hurt when the landing gear collapsed about 11:20 a.m. at the private airport, in the 1300 block of Princess Anne Road, said dispatchers and Battalion Chief Leon Dextradeur of the Virginia Beach Fire Department.

The damage from the plane was contained to a field, said Sgt. Michelle Cotten, state police spokeswoman.

The name of the pilot has not been released. 

Virginia Beach authorities were assisting state police with the investigation, she said.

The Virginia Beach Airport at the Military Aviation Museum is used by the Fighter Factory for vintage and replica aircraft, according to the museum's Web site, Military Aviation Museum.

The Fighter Factory is a private collection of historical aircraft that is not open to the public on a regular basis, according to its Web site, Fighter Factory - WWII Aircraft Recovery and Restoration.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2008)

A shame, but the a/c does look like it's repairable. Glad the pilot wasn't hurt.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 29, 2008)

A perfect landing is a Controlled Crash


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2008)

Thankfully the pilot is okay. The airplane doesn't look too bad.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2008)

FWIW, we've had a lot of rain in the past two weeks, and I'm sure the grass 
field was kinda soggy. The plane had landed and was taxiing back to the
hanger when both gear collapsed, I think to the left.

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good to hear the pilot is ok, and from the picture, the damage doesn't lok too bad at all, though I'm no expert. I'd say it's the best that can be hoped for under the circumstances.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 29, 2008)

If he's experienced with restoring old aircraft, a collapsed landing gear (or two) should be no problem. Its sad to see the aircraft crash in any way, but ultimately they're expendable. Its the pilot that's not!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 29, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> If he's experienced with restoring old aircraft, a collapsed landing gear (or two) should be no problem. Its sad to see the aircraft crash in any way, but ultimately they're expendable. Its the pilot that's not!



X2 the plane is rebuildable the body isnt


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooops....


----------

